# Boat must haves



## Packfish

I purchased a boat recently- be a winter project on repairing a few things and adding items- just replaced the wood on a center console. Adding a uo right rod holder- replaced some seats- a couple storage areas I am going to replace the wood lids. Anything you have added to a boat that I should consider ?


----------



## LostLouisianian

Keurig coffee maker and an 8 trak tape player would be my first two suggestions.


----------



## DallanC

Blonde in a bikini?


-DallanC


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Another $1000


----------



## Fowlmouth

A mudmotor!:mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish

I have of those- including a Craig 8 track player- except the mud motor- will be looking for a 9.9 Johnson or something in that range as a trolling motor. I married a Swede in a bikini


----------



## KineKilla

Beer er um I mean Cup holders...lots of cup holders.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Packfish said:


> I have of those- including a Craig 8 track player- except the mud motor- will be looking for a 9.9 Johnson or something in that range as a trolling motor. I married a Swede in a bikini


Pics or it didn't happen !!!!-/|\\-

Sorry I just couldn't let that go by...LOL


----------



## LostLouisianian

Packfish said:


> I have of those- including a Craig 8 track player- except the mud motor- will be looking for a 9.9 Johnson or something in that range as a trolling motor. I married a Swede in a bikini


http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=37067923&cat=147&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=43

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=36879166&cat=147&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=20


----------



## Packfish

Thank you that second one is a nice motor- didn't pull the trigger today on a nice 14ft with a 15 hp Johnson on it- all for $600. Debated for a couple of hours and then missed out by 10 minutes the guy said- would have been a nice drive to Island Park


----------



## phantom

a collapsible bucket is handy


----------



## Al Hansen

Oars and a tow rope.;-)


----------



## Packfish

Always oars and a tow rope and xtra long battery jumper cables.- and a second smaller trolling motor ( 10HP or so)to get one home just in case. Looking at installing a do it your self rod rack along the side right now. Probably put in a small windshield on the center console to tuck behind if needed. Buddy has offered his 85 Merc this spring to upgrade from the 50 I have on it now. Slowly coming along. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Packfish

The must have so far have been
cutting, staining waterproofing two storage container lids to mount 2 new swivel seats on to- *done*

cutting, staining waterproofing and putting a storage door in under the front bow- *done*

getting a drivers swivel seat and a swivel seat for the front deck- done

cutting, staining waterproofing a new side wood for the side console
mounting 3 rod holders on it- *done*

mounting a rod holder down either side.- *done*

ordering a bimini top and boat cover. not here yet

getting a new fish finder- *done*

son coming up with his sand blaster and will repaint boat.

ordered original Crestliner decals to put on after paint job.

it's a coming.


----------



## Packfish

finishing project.
tore out back deck- replaced all wood and re-carpeted.
took boat to Henrys- 50 HP Merc too small to get off lake safely.
came home bought a boat on KSL that had a 115 Merc. Spent 16 hrs switching motors- replacing all gas lines and a wiring harness. Sold the newer boat for what I bought it for. 
Put on a side console windshield. 
Put on a trolling motor mount for the 6hp Johnson I bartered for. 
Build a planner board mast that slips over the front deck chair pedestal .
Total bill for all components was $487.

Boat moves. Looks like a fishing boat. Just to need to paint or not later this year.


----------



## bowgy

Packfish said:


> finishing project.
> tore out back deck- replaced all wood and re-carpeted.
> took boat to Henrys- 50 HP Merc too small to get off lake safely.
> came home bought a boat on KSL that had a 115 Merc. Spent 16 hrs switching motors- replacing all gas lines and a wiring harness. Sold the newer boat for what I bought it for.
> Put on a side console windshield.
> Put on a trolling motor mount for the 6hp Johnson I bartered for.
> Build a planner board mast that slips over the front deck chair pedestal .
> Total bill for all components was $487.
> 
> Boat moves. Looks like a fishing boat. Just to need to paint or not later this year.


Pics?


----------



## Packfish

Here are a couple


----------



## bowgy

Looks great.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Jimminey Christmas... a 115hp on that boat...I hope you got your pilots license before going out on the water with it. :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth

That's a nice looking boat!8)


----------



## DallanC

LostLouisianian said:


> Jimminey Christmas... a 115hp on that boat...I hope you got your pilots license before going out on the water with it. :grin:


At least thats what the cover says... some people with the older 200hp engines used to put the 115 hp covers on their engines (they would fit) and go like the blazes. We fished with a guy in alaska once that had done this, his transom was cracked down to the water line from hitting a log with that heavy motor... lol... we had alot of water sloshing around our feet all day... but the fishing was insane.

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish

The hull vin # has the boat HP rated for at 140 HP- the boat used to be set up totally different- then someone tore it totally apart and made it into a bass boat like set up.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Packfish said:


> The hull vin # has the boat HP rated for at 140 HP- the boat used to be set up totally different- then someone tore it totally apart and made it into a bass boat like set up.


What's the dimensions of the boat, rated for 140 egad!


----------



## Packfish

Used to be a Crestliner 1986 Nordic 18 .Tough to see that with the pictures taken. Everything was stripped off it. I mean everything right down to the hull and then someone re- designed it. I had a 15 hp on a 14ft Boat go right by me on Henrys in June with the 50 HP merc. It had been tuned at Lee's Marine 2 weeks earlier and he even said " This 50 is a good motor- won't push this boat unless you just want it to fish Hyrum with. The boat will go 33 to 35 now- a good safe cruising speed seems to be about 27 to 28.


----------



## DallanC

Packfish said:


> ... a good safe cruising speed seems to be about 27 to 28.


Well thats alot faster than my SeaRay koke'killer.

-DallanC


----------

